# Iams Dog Food



## dotty_smithson (Nov 28, 2008)

What can someone do my vet has suggested Iams for 7yrs saying its the best if you know this info how can he not now what can a comsumer do leagaly to a vet that does this and to the dog food makers themselves ??? I see class action suit !!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to see these dog food companies with poor quality food and the people who recommend them all sued and ruined. However, one would have to have an extremely strong case to have that happen. I don't believe any veterinarian that isn't properly educated on nutrition should be able to push a food and I DEFINITELY don't think they should be able to sell the food out of their clinics and get money from the companies to push their product on their trusting clients.


----------



## Chris_Fukes (Dec 15, 2008)

Iams is terrible. I bought Tender Beef and Vegetable...well, the first 3 ingredients were all chicken and chicken by-products. My dog seemed to be allergic to something really bad. I was curious so I stopped feeding him the canned Iams....allergy is almost completely out of his system. I don't recommend Iams for any animal.


----------



## Michele1 (Jan 7, 2009)

What people need to keep in mind when taking food recommendations from their veterinarians is that the majority of veterinarians receive very little nutritional training in school. The little training they do receive is often sponsored by the big pet food companies. These same pet food companies that they sell in their offices.. tend to give them commissions on the food sold. So, ask your vet but be leary if they recommend Iams or Science Diet as the only options. Seek advice from a canine or feline nutritionist. A great holistic vet will be helpful in this area.

If you don't have access to this... do research online. Talk to a lot of people, and ask questions. Avoid the big allergens... wheat, corn , and soy. The risks outweigh the benefits.

When choosing a food for your pet.... use common sense. Real food equals real health. If you wouldn't eat it and or can't identify the ingredients... don't feed it to your pet. Balance is NOT achieved through the use of only one food over a lifetime. Not one food is completely balanced. If you ate chicken, brown rice and three types of veggies everyday for your entire life... while a healthy meal, you would end up deficient in other areas. Swap out the proteins, use the least processed food possible (kibble is super processed), and provide HEALTHY treats. Dogs will eat (and often enjoy) various fruits such as berries and oranges, lots of veggies such as steamed bok choy, broiled broccoli (don't feed them raw broccoli.... can cause a lot of gas. It needs the heating process to start a bit of enzymatic breakdown) and baked sweet potato! Experiment! But please.. no onions, only tiny bits of garlic, no grapes, no macadamia nuts and of course.. no chocolate! Also, be aware that a "natural" sweetener called Zylitol as cropped up in everything we eat these days. It is toxic to pets! For this reason alone I tend to avoid it in my own foods.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Katie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

A lot of vets recommend Iams (a lot also recommend Hill's Science Diet) because these companies give them all sorts of money and subsidies. Take a look at the scale next time you are at the vet. $10 says it's got Science Diet labeling. So these vets feel that they need to promote these companies and their foods. I say if your dog can tolerate these foods and is healthy then it is ok. Let's remember that not everybody can afford super premium dog food, and people with fewer financial resources are no less deserving of having a dog than anyone else. That being said, I started my dog out on Iam's (because the vet recommended it), but after a few months I switched her. I believe the corn gave her terrible gas and she showed immediate improvement after the switch. We are now on our 7th food b/c I also suspect that she has developed an intolerance to many grains as well as to chicken.


----------



## Sherry1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I just switched my dachshund from Science Diet to Iams....He had terible gas and horrible smelling bowel movements....definetly going back to SD even though it is more expensive!!!


----------



## Andy (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you should feed your pet whatever works for him/her. I started our dog off on Iams Large Breed, switched to Kirkland's Lamb Rice/Vegetable, then to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison, and finally back to Iams. You know what I learned? Iams was the only food that kept her gas at minimum, and it doesn't break the bank. I think it's funny to read about all these conspiracies online about vets and dog food companies.


----------



## vlup (Jul 2, 2009)

I've actually had a lot of luck wit the Iams Lam and Rice formula. My Shep/ Collie cross was having a lot of issues Costco brand " Kirkland", which is actually a pretty good quality food. He was spending more time on the boiled white rice diet than he was his food. I've since switched him over to Iams and he hasnt' had any problems since then and hthe condition of his coat has improved as well.


----------



## Kary (Jul 7, 2009)

I started off my Boston terrier puppy on one of the most expensive dog foods Blue Buffalo and he has horrible diarrhea. Today he is on Iams and althouh he has horrible gas he poops hard like a rock.


----------



## john_kennedy (Jul 11, 2009)

I do not like Iams or anything else you can by at Wal-Mart. I think Eagle Pack, Prism, or Evo is a way better brand of dog food. I am a breeder/trainer, I have seen the results in these foods.


----------



## Elizabeth_Copper_and_Zelda (Jul 15, 2009)

I have 2 purebred Basset Hounds and I feed them both Iams food. There has NEVER been a problem. I love Iams.


----------



## Kelly_Baker (Aug 11, 2009)

So many pets have died because of Iams. I am with John, Prism or Evo is way better source.


----------



## Lindsey1 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have an 8 week old boxer puppy and i started her off on the chicken soup fo rthe puppy lovers souls which is a really good all natural puppy chow. and she ahd horrible diareah from it. it was straight liquid. and as soon as i changed her to the iams premium protection puppy chow the liquid stools went away. i wish shed do good on the holistic food because its better for her but she only does good on the iams


----------



## Linda1 (Aug 16, 2009)

My son just brought home a rescue dog, so I've been doing some reading online about dog food. I never realized how many different brand there were out there.

I have 4 Dachshunds ranging in age from 7 - 11. They have been on Iams since the day that I brought the first one home, so I was shocked to see that Iams does not have a very good rating. While my initial reaction was to look for a food with a better rating, I realized that my dogs have always enjoyed great health. We don't have problems with diarhea and even gas is not common.


----------



## Beth1 (Aug 31, 2009)

My husband purchased a bag of Iam's dog food (the weight control) at Walmart this past weekend and when we opened the bag it was full of bugs and maggots. It was disgusting.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 6, 2009)

I've tried science diet, beneful, bil jac and now Iams. I now have 3 dogs. My gs mix will eat anything she's not picky, my brindle boxer is a puppy he will eat anything too. My rednose is a very picky eater, she was given to us abo 2 years ago and I assume her old owner fed her table scraps because we had issues with her eating dog food. We used to have to mix can food with dry dog food for her to eat it. But ever since I started with Iams she eats dry dog food with no complaint.

I don't know if it's the greatest dog food...can't be if it's in the grocery store, but it works for my dogs and it works for me.


----------



## Swampers (Aug 30, 2009)

Iams is nothing but corn and by-products. Read the label! I will not feed my dogs anything with by-products, it is impossible to tell what the source is.
I think Iams used to be good before the company was bought out and started selling it in the big box stores. Now it is a slow poison death for dogs.


----------



## Jon_McClain (Sep 17, 2009)

i consistently use science diet and my dogs have no problems at all. one day at wal-mart i remembered i needed dog food (prior to going out of town for business), so i grabbed a bag of iams (do not sell science diet here). my wife called me a few days into my trip saying that one of my three dogs was constantly scratching, biting herself (other two were fine though). when i got home i noticed her skin was a very bright pink and she seemed terribly uncomfortable. i decided to dump the iams and went and got the usual science diet and after one day all her symptoms went away. i was amazed.


----------



## owen (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think that any of you that are being so negative about vets and their ability to recommend foods have any knowledge to base your claims on. If you think that vets get very little training on nutrition, you are grossly mistaken. Unless you have attended vet school, or even glanced at the required curriculum to get into vet school, you should not comment on the lack of education regarding nutrition. Many of you talk about ingredients on the label. Do you even know what they mean? For example, not all chicken is the same. Did you also know that even though many people say corn is bad, it is one of the most highly digestible foods found in pet food. Do not confuse opinion and conjecture with actual knowledge and education. I recommend you talk to your vet and ask them specific questions such as: "Why do you recommend that food and what makes it better than other foods?"


----------



## Janet2 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 4 month old chocolate lab and i feed her nature's recipe, which is an excellent food! no byproducts, fillers or preservatives. My cousin has a german shorthair and he feeds it iams puppy pro plan. This food is terrible! They don't care about his health or well being and im constantly having to tell them that it's not healthy for him. All of the added ingredients and vitamins are really unhealthy in a dog's dietary track. Their dog has constant behavior and attitude problems, as well as pooping a ton! Iams is a bad food and is very unhealthy for your dog. Don't use it!


----------



## Monica_A (Oct 30, 2009)

If you really care about your pet, we have to check ingredients for each brand and compare to see which is best for your pet, a lot of people think dog food is just that: dog food, have you really check what are the ingredients in your dog's food? I think you should do more research, Iams,science diet,ukanuba, and other commercial foods have pretty much the same ingredients, and believe me you will pay the price when your dog gets older and starts getting sick because of bad nutrition, please check this web site www.dogfoodanalysis.com go into the index (bottom left corner)and look for the brand that you are feeeding your dog and take your time to read the ingredients.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Owen,
Have you been to Vet school? I have been in pet food biz for over 20 yrs and can honestly say that most vets do not know their butt from their elbow on food. In their schooling, nutrition is a very small part, sponsored usually by the same companies Royal Canin, Proctor and Gamble, Colgate Palmolive. Can you tell why that all these foods have had recalls? The reason is they use the lowest common denominators to get the protein, fat, and fiber from. The corn of cooked corn is digestible yes, but is a top 3 allergen and is a product that is not found in a canid's diet naturally. The question to ask your Vet is "why does the foods you reccomend constantly get called for recalls. Blind faith in a person with a white coat is not going to cut it these days. I speak with conviction on this subject and have the history on my side to prove of most Vets ignorance on Pet nutrition. Prove me wrong on this. Tell us where they get their information and why they usually only promote certain foods when they access to a wealth of knowledge on many different foods.


----------



## Shawn2 (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife and I have been using Iams over the past 2 years for our Rottwiler. Although she has horrible gas people dont seem to realize that you cant just switch dog food. You have to first introduce the NEW dog food slowly to wean the dogs system from the OLD food. ANYWAYSSS...Iams seem to be doing her good. So much better than OL Roy, who my wife insist not to EVER buy.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Iams is junk food for dogs!!You should buy a pet food based on the first 5 ingredients.Iams first 5 : 1 Corn Meal 2 Chicken By Product Meal 3 Chicken 4 Ground Whole Sorghum 5 Ground Whole Grain Barley.In case you didn't know it dogs are carnivores.Grains are not a natural part of the canine diet.If you want a truly good food for your pet the Ingredient list should look more like this:#1 Deboned Chicken #2 Chicken Meal #3 potatoes #4Turkey Meal #5 Canola Oil.Witch list looks better to you?? Again dog food should not contain grains especially not as a first ingredient!!!Iams is very grain heavy and light in any good quality meat!Oh incase your wondering the dog food with the good ingredient list is made by Merrick it is called Before Grain,It is a totally GRAIN FREE product much more appropriate for your carnivore.But don't just take my word for it,Do some research on pet food,Educate yourself!!Type in dog food ratings and reviews.Boxer World has a great website,they do ratings based on a scale of 1 to 6.Iams rates at a 1 simply because there is nothing lower.Before Grain has a 5 star rating.Arm yourself with knowledge!!Pick a truly good food for your best friend!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You really wanna feed this to someone you love??????


http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=IAMS&pet=Dog


----------



## doza (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had 1 yellow lab and 2 goldens. They all were on an Iams diet. They all lived very long and happy lives (12 yrs or older!). So stop all the Iams hating. Yes there are more expensive "better" dog foods out there but you have to find the right diet and nutrition for YOUR DOG! Every puppy/dog is different. My wife and I picked up or newest golden puppy a few weeks ago and he will be on Iams as well. And I'm pretty sure his organs won't fail and his limbs won't fall off. Yes I love my dogs and yes I feed them Iams!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Why don't you people JUST read whats in this food???? 
1.Chicken.. This is great the only good thing in this food.
2.Corn Meal. Corn can not be digested by dogs. It causes eye goo, smelly skin and excess shedding and ear problems.
3.Ground Whole Grain Sorghum. This is the same as corn but also causes digestive problems.
4.Chicken By-Products..We have talked about this 100 times here it is feathers ,manure, feet, beaksand other crap on the floor.
5.Chicken Fat, Purdue University did a study and their conclusion was that fat in the first 5 ingredient can promote bloat in dogs.
Dried Beet Pulp,, is whats left over after making beet sugar AND THE ONLY REASON IT IS IN DOG FOOD IS TO MAKE THEIR STOOLS FIRM, otherwise it would go to the city dump !!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a question for all you Iams lovers how much does your crappie dog food cost?? ( BASED ON INGREDIENTS-SO DON'T CALL ME A HATER!!)It has been recalled numerous times.See above posts for recall info-and ingredient list.And YES-every puppy-dog is different but- EVERY dog needs real meat Which their isn't much of in Iams-Check out this ingredient list- 1)Deboned Chicken 2)Chicken Meal 3)Potatoes 4)Turkey Meal 5)Sweet Potatoes - which list looks better to you??-See post above for Iams ingredient list- the food with 3 MEATS in the first five ingredients is Before Grain by Merrick- You can get it at your local INDEPENDENTLY owned pet store-they do not distribute to the chain pet stores-Petco-Petsmart.Anyway I can get a 25 pound bag for 37 dollars and some change-I don't have any idea how much Iams costs-because I would never buy it.BTW you feed much less because the food is so nutrient dense-My 65 pound Labrador eats 2 cups of Kibble and 1 can of Merrick's A day-if she ate only kibble it would be 3 cups a day.Also your Iams is made in a huge dog food factory with all the other grocery store CRAP-I'm sure the other brands ingredients get mixed in-Merricks is family owned and operated and made in their facility.WHATEVER brand you choose-Please do some research-on good and bad ingredients-Check out The Dog Food Project or The whole dog Journal Or Dog food Analysis.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, thats cheap for Merrick, in my area it is 57 bucks a bag and Fromm is 55 bucks a bag. Orijen is cheaoer in my area. Now the good dog foods in my area that are priced right are California Natural, Healthwise and Taste of the Wild. I am still looking at some others. I am not sure what Innova is because I used their Large breed puppy and it was goofy high priced.

Like I have said before, many of these people get fooled by big business advertisement. I know I used to be one of them.


----------



## Evita (Mar 18, 2010)

I found some really disturbing information on Iams!

A Few Surprise Ingredients in the Iams Dog Food
Check it out it's the 6th paragraph down, on the The Campaign to Get Animals Out of Iams’ Labs.by HSUS and the ASPCA 

http://www.iamscruelty.com/iams-feat-nocontract.asp

Iams Tortures Animals: Join the Iams Boycott for Everyone.


----------



## Joshua_Thomas (Apr 7, 2010)

Iams sucks!! It makes my Doberman Pinscher so sick!! I totally DO NOT recommend!


----------



## Bonnie3 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've raised many, many, pups through to adulthood on Iams - from their puppy food to the adult brands - from a jack russel/pug - pitbull - Bulldog - and each and everyone of them are all healthy and fine.
The vet recommended this food - (kibble) and I also feed the dogs homemade food (they eat anything we eat as well) - Honestly, I think if you're buying the major cheap junk you can run into problems with nutrician - but I really don't think this dog food is as bad as what it's made out to be by the producers of this so called "healthy" choice brands. Next they will be suggesting we feed our animals only organic?


----------



## Kris1 (May 9, 2010)

I feel Iams works fine for my dog and cat they are both healthy and within weight. Switching animals food back and forth to much or to quickly can up set their stomach by the way so watch out for that! Also if you have a pure bred they tend to have more allergies and such and tend to need better dog foods. Mutts have a better tolerance. I agree with several who say feed your dog what you feel is best and let that be that, do some research and make an educated decision. Avoid Ol'Roy!!! But everything else is fair game if you feel it's best for you and yours.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This crap has gotten worse since the last time I looked at it.
And now these clowns are gonna take over Naturapet, can you say more crap coming!!


----------



## Tina_Rodman (May 21, 2010)

Strange how people believe everything they read. I had two dogs on Iams food and they did very well.My Shih Tzu lived till almost 18 and the Pom till 16. Never have I had any problems with Iams.They were very healthy and lively,playful pets. They didn't scratch or stink or had bad breath or gas. My son was feeding his collie with some other food and she was scratching herself raw, was shedding all the time, lots of gas, bad breath and loose bowels. I talked him to switch her to Iams and he doesn't have anymore problems with her. She is a very healthy old girl.Thinks she is young again. The people that are running Iams down and use different food don't know if their food will agree with my pets.


----------



## wills777 (May 23, 2010)

You should take a look at this. Pets are getting sick all over the country.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/iams.html


----------



## Jen7 (May 28, 2010)

I have 2 pugs who have just started having seizures. My older pug (1 yr) had her first one 3 months ago. She just had another one 2 days ago, and my younger pug (10 mo) just had one last night. Both their blood work came back normal and I am at a complete loss. I feed them Iams puppy food which now that I researched a little bit does NOT seem healthy at all. So I bought them a new kind today. They have another vet apt. next week, and I have a feeling everything will come back normal. Has this happened to anyone else? I can’t take seeing them go through that one more time.


----------



## Nicole8 (Jun 4, 2010)

Iams tests on animals, watch this video I think anyone will think twice before buying this disgusting brand.https://secure.peta.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=611


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found some info on Iams there are 16 pages of all the problems dogs are having from ingesting this crap.Bloody vomit and bloody stools and seizures..I would NEVER feed this crap or anything made by P&G. Too bad they bought Natura...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

OOPS I forgot to leave the link... http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/iams.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am sure one of these brands well be great for your dog

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only
6.	Acana
7.	Innova
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Fromm
11.	Merrick
Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Artemis
3. Now, Grain free. 
4. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10. Health Wise
11. Karma


----------



## Jen7 (May 28, 2010)

I live in Northwester PA and was wondering if anyone knew of a place I could get the little bit of Iams I have left tested? Not that it will help anything because obviously the company will not own up to anything but it is worth a shot. I cant stand knowing that other dogs and their owners have gone through this and I pray that since I changed dog food my pugs will not have anymore seizures, its one of the worst things I've had to go through and I'm tired of not being able to leave the house for 5 minutes without worrying about them!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jen Hi- I have no idea where you can get the Iams tested,but if I were you I would make sure that you change to a good brand,which will not be found at Walmart or Petco.If you look on the recall list-the big one from 2007-you WILL NOT find any of these manufacturers on that list.Fromm-family owned,they make all their own products in their own factory,their gold line of products are good quality at a good price.Merrick pet care-family owned,also make all their own products,their Puppy Plate is a really good food all life stages-great for adult dogs.Champion pet foods-Orijen,Acana-family owned-this one will cost you though,it is expensive-but you did say that you have pugs-so it probably wouldn't be too bad.If cost is an issue then you could try Taste Of The Wild-it has good ingredients at a good price,keep in mind all these foods can only be found at your local independently owned pet store or feed store.All of the websites for each food have store locaters to help you find an outlet in your area.All of these foods (except Orijen)are about the same price as Iams maybe a little more-but it is worth it to know that your little babies are safe and getting QUALITY ingredients.Seriously look at Iams ingredient list and then look at ANY of the foods that I listed.Iams actually anything from the grocery store or Petsmart-Petco will look like dirt.I hope this info helps you-and your little Pugs.


----------



## iluvdogs (Jun 16, 2010)

@Jen

In regards to testing, please check out The Pet Food Products Safety Alliance website at http://www.pfpsa.org/

Contact Don; he can point you in the right direction and give you tips in how to go about it.

You're not alone.


----------



## Jessica3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok I am a RVT and I want to start by saying vets and techs spend a LOT of time on nutrition for pets. The raw food fade and I do mean fade because i hope for the safety of our pets that people who don't know what they are doing stop feeding this diet. A huge amount of money is spent on research to make sure that your pets get what they need. They are no longer wild animals they can not handle raw diets. I work in ER and I see sick animals all the time because they can not handle raw food and they get pancreatitis. I have seen ONE pet that was healthy on this diet and that was because the owner was a nutritionist and she made a MEAL for a pet. It is not as simple as giving your pet what you eat. People who say "If you wouldn't eat it then don't feed to to them" are WRONG. My pets are family but they are NOT PEOPLE stop thinking they are. I understand the food scare caused some miss trust but it happens in human food as well and did you ever stop to think that the reason these foods get recalled and you mama and papa stores don't is because they don't do the testing or have the standers that your larger companies do, think about it. Also if the food makes you pets itchy its not just this food that they can not handle. The protein source if the most common reason for a reaction so ANYTHING you feed with that protein will cause a problem. If you think you vet only offers a food because they get money from them then you have trust issues and need a new vet. Science diet and other like it have Rx diets that's why most offer them. Also the internet is not the way to get information. ANYONE can post on the net. Ask friends, ask coworkers, ask techs or vets but DO NOT ONLY TRUST THE NET PLEASE. PS i have three dogs and they do GREAT on Iams. My old girl (13ys 50# mix) acts like a puppy again and can even run and play with the younger ones. This change happened when I put her on IAMS.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You feed one of the lowest grade dog foods on the market today and you want people to take you seriously ??? Your a joke. Your sentence structure proves that you are not very educated. Vets DO NOT spend much time on nutrition and MOST know waaay less than I do. Like most anything in life you get what you pay for, so if you feed cheap dog food thats what your gonna get, a cheap dog food. You are oh so wrong, raw diets are great for dogs, but you are correct in the fact most people feeding raw have no idea what they are doing. Your thinking abour protein is old school, so you must be listening to a dumb A** VET. IF PROTIEN GOMES FROM A MEAT SOURCE IT IS GREAT FOR DOGS. Now if comes from plant matter like you feed, it is really bad for them. Here is what you feed and lets break it down...

1. Corn meal,,, is the maim ingredient in this food and corn meal is one of the lowest grades of corn on the market today. I believe their are 18 different types of corn grown in the US today and you do not see the corn you are thinking about, put in dog food. Corn meal also contains the nob which is toxic to dogs and is the reason so many dogs throw up on these types of foods.
2. Chicken by-product meal, it is in fact the lowest grade of chicken you can get and contains ZERO glucosamine and how they get away with lying is boggling to the mind. It goes De-boned chicken ,chicken, chicken meal, chicken by-product and of course Chicken by-product meal bringing up the end.
3. YAAA finaly chicken
4. Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, this is as close to posion as you can get and dogs get nothing fron this. It includes everything ground up, get it, everything!!!!...
5. Ground Whole Grain Barley this another ingredient dogs get nothing from, but this is the lowest grade barley you can buy.
6. Dried beet pulp, do you know what this is?? It's whats left over after they take everthing out, to include ALL the nutrients.

Corn Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Glucosamine), Chicken, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Flax Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement,Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Caramel, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Choline Chloride, Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Glucosamine), DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU REALLY NEED TO EDUCATE THEMSELVES ABOUT DOG FOOD BEFORE MAKING BIG BOLD TOTALLY WRONG POSTS..And if you look close, their are other things that are bad for your dog in this product. Lets make it a game,,, WHAT ARE THEY????


----------



## Jessica3 (Jun 25, 2010)

It's cute you think that vets don't learn what to feed animals and the only reason my writing sounded odd is because i was highly upset when I wrote that. I'm highly educated and learn from vets that are as well. The first three ingredient on my pets food is not what you listed. I'm so sick of everyone saying the vet field is just out for money and we do everything wrong and we know nothing. Every animal is different. My pets live long happy and let's not forget HEALTHY lives. People on here can believe what they want. You would rather take advice from people who no nothing than from people who have worked in this field and went to school for VET MED go ahead I'm sure they know more.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really can't figure some people out, just why in the world would anyone try to tell us that dog foods like this are good for dogs. It only takes about 30 minutes of reading before you start to get the picture. Now their are arguements as which ones are the best and thats cool because their are a number of good products out there. DANG, Evo and the rest are sliding fast from what I am hearing. I think jessica (I won't use caps like her, LOL, highly educated) could be the same person who is on another board and everyone hates her there amd she is 18 years old, LOL...Michelle. I am sure you know why I am so into dog foods but jessie might not know, which is funny, becuse if she only knew... Here jessie do a little reading..And please take note that it says,, INGREDIENTS TO AVOID!!!!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-95% of the time when someone states that they are a vet tech they then go on to promote a really bad food and say some really whacked out stuff...I doubt that they are actually vet techs-I think that they are just trying to make what they are saying more believable by pretending to have a degree...but your average person that knows about good nutrition can see right through their idiotic statements that they make.Now please don't get me wrong most vet techs are very caring people with a hard job to do.But I'm not so sure that they are taught anything about nutrition,the ones who do know what they are talking about probably learned on their own by researching outside of the classroom.I'm NOT hating on vet techs,I'm hating on people that leave stupid posts and try to steer people in the wrong direction.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree annnd some work for those companies!!!!!


----------



## Jessie1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Everybody please start boycotting Iam they are torturing animal for money!!!
Link for more information and prove that this horrible this is still happening http://www.iamscruelty.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably not a big surprise but they are now having a recall.

http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2010/07/30/iams-expands-salmonella-recall-to-additional-products/comment-page-1/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

P & G has another recall. I wonder how long it well take P & G TO RUIN the Naturapet line and they start having recalls.

http://www.petproductnews.com/headlines/2010/09/01/recalled-iams-proactive-health-cat-food.aspx


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, I got banned from the forums... I really can't stand those raw feeders. They can't even keep their smart remarks to themselves or abide by their "own rules". Something should be done to clean that area up...!!!... Then maybe people who fed kibble would and could feel comfortable to go in there!!


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

jess I always feel comfortable there, in fact those guys gave me some awesome recommendations for my dog on kibble food.. However I agree with you that there are a few on there that are totally about the raw diet.. I do have a ? for you though you say you have your GSD on vitamin supp.. what kind do you give him? I'm taking any recommendations on vitamins I can get..


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I use a local brand out of Oregon called Vetline Veterinary Vitamins. I also add some Glucosamine to his diet. I only use 2/3's of the recommended amount, because I feed Orijen and I believe Orijen is really good. I skip every 4th day and add a little extra meat. It is a powder and I mix it in a 1/3 of a can of wet and give it to him as a treat.

http://s935.photobucket.com/home/husk91/index


----------



## jeri (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was a child Iams food made my dog sick and it died! I HATE IAMS AND NOONE SHOULD FEED IT!!! It was not contaminated it was the fat, oil, grease and CRAP in the food that killed my dog!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeri-you really should stop posting here,you have no idea what you are talking about.Yes,Iams is a terrible food but the Ol'roy and Alpo that you are saying is so great is even worse.....


----------



## Jon_Ettelson (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been feeding my dog IAMS for the last 10 years and never had a problem until early July 2010. "Chloe" starting having very loose stools and vomitting. We took her to the Vets who ran about $800 worth of tests and found nothing. We gave her anti-nausea medicine and canned food from the Vet for a week or so until she got a little healthier. We then decided to put her back on her IAMS. She wouldn't eat it so I decided to make it more enticing by adding water from tuna cans or cooked chicken and rice. Unfortunately it worked, she started eating the IAMS again against her better judgement. Within 4 days Chloe was extremely sick again. Another trip to vet for more testing, stomach scope, IV, anti-nausea, and safe food, this time $1800. That trip prompted me to do more research online where I found this BLOG and the solution to the problem. IAMS had a recall for salmanella but the 2 kinds of food I fed her are not on the list? Only VET dry food is on the list. STOP FEEDING YOUR PET IAMS!!! Chloe is a 11 year old Golden that weighed 80 pounds. She now weighs 55 pounds and is emaciated. IAMS brought my dog so close to death it is a challenge everyday to get her to eat or drink. I am so afraid my 7 year old son will lose his lifelong best friend because IAMS continues to sell tainted food. My frustration with this situation mounts everyday as I read more horror stories of people losing there pets to IAMS. Why hasn’t IAMS pulled the food off the shelves? How can we stop others from losing there beloved family members? Why hasn’t anyone filed a lawsuit to stop this? Is Proctor and Gamble that big and scary? Can anyone answer these questions for me?


----------



## Mary_Mathis (Nov 9, 2010)

I am having the same problems as Jon has reported with one of my dogs. I have always feed my dogs Iams and have recently begun having problems with VERY water stools and one of them had bright red blood spots in it. I quickly pulled her off the food and I am going to keep her off of it for a few days. My other dog seems to be doing ok so far, but I will have to keep an eye on her also. I also saw the recall and noticed it was only for the veterinary foods so I didn't pay it much mind until I started having issues and saw that Jon is also having issues. Jon, I hope your beloved dog is doing better.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Document your costs and contact a product liability attorney. Until legal costs eat up every last cent of their profit (which is huge, considering the massive discrepancy between the cost of their terrible ingredients and the retail value of their products) Iams will keep on selling this dirt and GETTING RICH doing it. Tell everyone about your experience. If you see a TV ad for some big-brand dog food, you can be pretty well assured that the company spends more on marketing than ingredients or quality control. Give your money to companies that deserve it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Keep in mind ol roy is the worst dog food made to day on a large scale. Morons love it and say great things about, until their dogs have issues. As long as some morons are saying good things about a dog food it well stay on the market. The big problem is there really is no agency overseeing dog food. Ya ya YOU'LL SAY SO and SO AGENCY GIVES THEM THE THUMBS UP but they really have no clue. P & G has so much money you could never win. And this is why I try to spread the word where ever I go.
A good example, not to long ago the dog walkers in my area had a drive for dog food for the paws and guess which 2 dog foods had the most product given? Yep this crap and Icky-uba.

Good luck.. purnia killed my last dog. The list of crap you should never feed and I mean these brands are down right terrible.

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

And don't forget "Diamond dog foods" those murderers killed my beloved dog 5 years ago. I think their premium lines appear to be better ingredients although my current dog can't tolerate them, but they seem to be okay on paper. But their original products are nothing more than toxic floor sweepings.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree that the original Diamond line is complete and utter crap, although I'll credit them for at least not putting a superpremium price tag on it (the ingredients look a lot like Science Diet's). Their 'Naturals' line is a huge improvement (no by-products, no corn/wheat/soy) although it's still got plenty of problems (low meat content, beet pulp and other fillers).

But Diamond also owns Chicken Soup and Taste of the Wild, two budget brands I strongly recommend for the people that balk at the price of the true premium foods. (Chicken Soup isn't grain free, but it's a great buy.)


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried the TOTW the only formula that worked was the Pacific Stream, but the calories are wayyyy too low for my Doberman, he dropped 4lbs in less than a month on the formula. I mean don't get me wrong, just b/c I don't like Diamond definately doesn't mean it's not good food. I think their High Praire formula is VERY GOOD, it just didn't work for my dog. I have saw the chicken soup around here never bothered giving it a try, I messed around and let Jess talk me into Orijen and I've been stuck feeding it lately. That Red Meat is dang good dog food.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Well yeah, if you're feeding Orijen then for god's sake DON'T switch to Chicken Soup!  But the price point makes it very easy to get people to switch from Iams/Purina/etc., and it's worlds better than all that over-marketed junk. I feed the Prairie TOTW and have had great results. My chi/corgi had tummy and anal gland issues that just disappeared! She doesn't need many calories, though - aside from the occasional 'hyper moment,' she's pretty low-energy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, thanks for the laugh, when I read this I burst out laughing ""I messed around and let Jess talk me into Orijen and I’ve been stuck feeding it lately. That Red Meat is dang good dog food."" None better, Evo was pretty darn good also, but we all know whats going on there.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, I made a type-o I mean the Regional Red formula, Evo Red Meat was what what I used before in the rotation. I'm glad you talked me into giving Orijen a try, not to mention it's actually $8 cheaper a bag here than EVO red meat for some reason, but Orijen is dang good dog food. The strange part is my Doberman couldn't maintain weight/muscle on other grain free formulas NOT EVEN on the EVO Red Meat, but w/ Orijen it's been a diff story, and before someone says my Dobie doesn't truly work I'll be happy to take that bet up


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess,

Why do you feel Purina killed your dog? Did the vet think that a specific ingredient contributed to a serious health problem? OR...did he feel it was just a low-quality food? Which Purina product did you use? Just curious. I used Purina One and Purina Dog Chow for a short while for my 3 dogs (I supplemented it though with cooked chicken, vegetables, broth, organ meat, or good canned food). I don't use Purina anymore--mostly because it contributed to different allergies in my dogs.


----------



## Stacey_Emery (Dec 5, 2010)

I am confused. Had a Jack Russell Terrier that lived on Eukanuba for the 15 years she lived. 15 YEARS. Even the vet said she lived to a ripe old age.
Now I have a bulldog I have tried every holistic food out there. Origen - made his stools loose. Same as Acana, Wellness, Halo and many more. So we put him on Eukanuba Naturally wild salmon. He was doing great until they recalled it. So we put him on Eukanuba lamb and rice he seems to itch with chicken. His coat is very shiny. He's active. Vet says he's healthy. 
So why is it everyone keeps knocking a brand that everyone fed their pets yet said nothing about these brands until holistic came to be??? 
There are pets that lived 15 or more years on all those old brands. So why now is everyone attacking them? There is very high protein in some of the holistic which could lead to problems. If everyone is so worried about everything then why don't we all just feed them our human food. 
I know a lady here in my building whom also has a bulldog and she feeds her only human food. Her dog has no problems and looks great.


----------



## Kim12 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been feeding my baby Kirkland dog food from Costco for 8 years, and switched to Iams when it was on sale, thinking he would love it and gobble it up.

He started losing weight almost immediately, and his white fur around his mouth turned a nasty dark brown color. The fur between his legs started turning brown, and the only thing that changed was his food.

We switched back to Kirkland, and his face is coming back to white, and his legs are turning white again. Iams made him look trashy and ugly. Never feed this to a white dog, let alone any other!


----------



## Kim12 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, and his weight is coming back up to normal as well. He is a skinny dog as it is, and Iams just made it worse!


----------



## USC932000 (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree Stacey!

Im bringing a new pup home in a few days and I'm totally confused as what to feed him. What I thought were good brands are now all supposedly bad. Then I read being called names (Idiots,morons, ding-a-lings,etc) and made fun of by Jess and I think its totally uncalled for considering we are all wanting the best for our pets and are sharing and networking with each other to reach that cause. If someone dosent agree with what someone else is feeding their dogs its not that persons duty to ridicule them for it. There is no ONE dog food that is the end all as there are many breeds of dogs and each are unique in their own right. I would just like to find a high quality food that I could buy OTS if I had to. Can anyone, someone give a suggestion for a beagle/chi mix?

Tks


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't help you, because I only call people Idiots, morons, ding-a-lings,etc!!! But I can guarantee you I know dog food!!! Why don't you try Ol’ Roy !! I think you would make a perfect fit.....


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

A Beagle/Chi mix should be small, so you don't have to worry about calcium/phosphorous levels. So any quality food should be fine; try Orijen or Horizon Legacy for higher protein and meat content.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Harold, I'm with Kim--I like the Kirkland dog food if you have a Costco near you. It's very affordable (I only paid $21+ for a 40 lb. bag of the Healthy Weight formula). I have 3 dogs and they all like it and are doing well on it. I am someone who feeds canned or other cooked foods (meats, veggies, etc.) along with dry food, so I am glad that I get it at such a great price. 

I also use this food to stay away from ingredients like corn and wheat which trigger different allergic reactions in my dogs---itching, redness, anal gland problems, etc. Whatever you decide to use, it's probably best you try to avoid the useless fillers too. The first dog I ever owned did fine on any food, but that's definitely not the case w/the dogs I have now. Good luck.


----------



## Susan8 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been feeding my yellow lab Iams dry food (green bag) for the last few years. 

In early November I purchased a new bag and I noticed he's constantly scratching at himself and scratching out hunks of fur. Brought him to the groomer for a bath thiniking he'd gotten into something. Nope, still scratching. I took him off Iams and he stopped scratching. Gave him one scoop of Iams to test if that was the cause and he was scratching again soon after.

Don't know what Iams changed in their formula, but we're onto Blue Buffalo and no more constant scratching.


----------



## Zaray (Apr 28, 2011)

I had my dog on iams for 5 years, but he always had stomach problems. Now he is 7 years-old, and its been a week that he doesn't want to eat his iams dry food. When I give him canfood or rice with chicken he eats. When i take him to the Veterinarian she says that he is find, but he is constently vomiting, and scratching himself. so no more iams.


----------



## Myra (Nov 10, 2011)

I have fed my dogs and cat Iams for the past 17 years. I believed that Iams was a great product and my vet always recommended it. Part of that was because it was a great company based in the Dayton Ohio area. About 2 years ago our dog began chewing his feet constantly. Recently he chewed until they bled. After taking him to the vet again he has been diagnosed with allergies to his food. The same food he has been on for four years and the same food that I fed my other dogs for 14 years. I believe that when P&G bought the Iams company they kept the formula only until they felt they needed to make a bigger buck. 

I will never purchase Iams products again after watching a good product changed for the almighty dollar.


----------



## lin_kulferst (Jan 25, 2012)

P:EASE try your dog on Orijen dogfood..... it is grain free.
NO MORE scratching and hot spots
BETTER digestion
MINIMAl poop-eating
Believe me, it is good stuff...cost a little more but the dogs actually eat less and are more satisfied

I have three dogs...tried switching and went back to square one. Read the labels on the food bags in the grocery store....GRAIN GRAIN GRAIN. Dogs eat grain?

since when?


----------



## Helga_Collister (Feb 18, 2012)

I will never feed Iams dog food again two of my dogs bloated and died a couple days apart after feeding Iams dog food.


----------



## patricia_Jean (May 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, I personally knew 5 dogs that passed away while on Iams. Same symptom same deadly results. All happened after P & G took over. Before using any dog food, search out the parent company. Two problem ones are definitely PROCTOR & GAMBLE AND DIAMOND. Most times they continue to use a brand name, but slash quality of ingredients to the detriment of the animal not their bottom line. By the time you know what caused your pet's death, it is too late. The companies know this too. They rely on marketing schemes and popular brand names to cover up.


----------

